# Verdoro



## betsy3971

Good Evening All,

Is there anyone out there who may have had some experience, or otherwise knows about Verdoro Kennel - Canada. We've recently lost our most precious Sam. Having not looked at his papers in...like....forever, once I started looking at his pedigree..Holy Cow!! I never concerned myself much with his pedigree. I trusted the breeder, she informed me of his impressive lineage, but we didn't get him for show or work - he was just our most special boy. From what I can see, Verdoro breeds for show and work, does anyone know if they sell companion dogs to the "average joe". It would be so great if (when the time comes) we could find a new pup that has some links to him.

Any information is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Selli-Belle

Although I have never met or had any contact with Ann Greenbank, I believe Verdoro is a very well regarded kennel. Years ago when I had my Heart-dog Dexy, I discovered his closest maternal relatives to be at Verdoro. Unfortunately, I live in Michigan, so Alberta would have been quite a haul.

As to whether she would have pet puppies, I am sure she would. Any truly well-bred Golden would be a great family dog (as long as the dog gets enough exercise), plus out of any litter, there are only a few dogs who have the potential to be a show dog, the rest go to happy pet homes.


----------



## Ryley's Dad

Anne Greenbank DVM and Verdoro are extremely well regarded. Anne has been breeding Golden Retrievers for decades.

And yes... Anne sells companion dogs.

You can contact her via e-mail . You will find her e-mail address on her website 

:: VERDORO ::


----------



## HiTideGoldens

I have met Ann a few times when she has been in California for shows. She is very nice and very knowledgeable. A huge plus is that her dogs are gorgeous  Her boy Sam (who she recently lost as well) was one of those dogs that stopped me in my tracks. I would definitely contact her


----------



## betsy3971

Thank you for your input and advice. It is much appreciated.


----------



## Goldentrek

I have had the good fortune to have 5 different goldens from Verdoro (Ann Greenbank). 4 of them have been companion dogs. I have known Ann for 20 years and have the utmost admiration for her breeding program. She is also a vet and understands the importance of a good breeding program. I would highly recommend any of her dogs as an addition to your family.


----------



## betsy3971

Thank you! I was fortunate enough to meet Ann recently. Coincidentally she was participating in a show not far from where I live. She is delightful! Very knowledgeable and her dogs are fabulous!! Thank you for your input. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that things will work out.


----------



## HiTideGoldens

Yes! I saw on Facebook that she was in Mass. for a show. I didn't put two and two together but I'm glad you were able to connect with her. Fingers crossed


----------



## TSTAPLES51

betsy3971 said:


> Good Evening All,
> 
> Is there anyone out there who may have had some experience, or otherwise knows about Verdoro Kennel - Canada. We've recently lost our most precious Sam. Having not looked at his papers in...like....forever, once I started looking at his pedigree..Holy Cow!! I never concerned myself much with his pedigree. I trusted the breeder, she informed me of his impressive lineage, but we didn't get him for show or work - he was just our most special boy. From what I can see, Verdoro breeds for show and work, does anyone know if they sell companion dogs to the "average joe". It would be so great if (when the time comes) we could find a new pup that has some links to him.
> 
> Any information is greatly appreciated.


I know that Pulalis has a female that was just breed with Verdors SAM. I have a Pulalis girl now and want another.


----------



## Goldengirl63

*vouching for verdoro*

Hi

I'm so very sorry to hear that you lost your beloved Sam - losing a pet is absolute hell and the hole left in your heart never quite heals, even though you will have room in your heart to love another animal 

I have had two companion Goldies from Verdoro Kennels. Anne Greenbank is an accomplished veterinarian by profession and a stellar dog breeder. She understands bloodlines and uses this understanding of genetics to breed dogs for health and temperment, whch results in wonderful puppies for show, work, and companionship.

My first Goldie, Tally, who was a huge female, which disqualified her from show quality, was diagnosed with Hypothyroid disease at age 2, which was successfully treated until she was 9, when she developed pulmonary edema and passed just after her 10th birthday. Anne supported me in learning to treat this disease, which is not heriditary, and helped become a great pet mom.

My current Goldie, Ruby, is a very small girl, weighing in at a whoopping 48 pounds (soaking wet). She was not show quality because of her small size. She is amazingly healthy, and aside from a ripped out cranial cruciate ligament and ruined meniscus (doggy sport injury), at 10, she has healed amazingly from surgery, she hikes mountains, and is going strong. No signs of lumps, bumps, arthritis, or cancer.

The point is, even the most careful and deliberate breeding can result in a pup that acquires an illness. It happens. 

If you haven't contacted Anne through her website already, you might consider doing so. Even though there is nothing that can be done to ease the loss of Sam, I know that Anne appreciates knowing what happens to all of her puppies. The information, even when it is not good, allows her to see if there is any correlation between puppies of a given litter or repeat litters and illnesses so that she may make better breeding decisions in the future. 

I sincerely hope you saddness has eased, I hope you have another goldie in your life. Be the person your Sam knew you are
Sincerely Goldengirl63


----------



## Barkr

Roxy's sire is Verdoro's Travelin Man .....call name ...Travis. He is a gorgeous and has a great temperament which has been pasted down to his daughter.


----------

